# Tebe castracazzi



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Nel mio immaginario la vera castracazzi è una donna aggressiva. Che si comporta un pò come un uomo anche nel modo di porsi nella vita. Una donna tutta d'un pezzo, che invece di piegarsi si spezza. Orgogliosa fino al vomito che non ammetterebbe una debolezza nemmeno sotto tortura...una donna uomo nei comportamenti, nell'eccezione peggiore del termine.

Io non sono così. Qui dentro appaio più maschia ma nella realtà...sono davvero flap flap.
Io sono Tebina!!!

Quindi con questa storia della castracazzi proprio non ci siamo! E no! Io non sono una castracazzi, quindi ho fatto un indagine.

-Luca puoi venire nel mio ufficio?-
-Dimmi...-
-Sono una castracazzi?-
Ha aggrottato le sopracciglia -In che senso?-
-In un unico senso. Sai cos'è una castracazzi voglio sperare. Lo sono?-
-Sul lavoro o nella vita privata?-
-Entrambe...-
-Qualsiasi cosa io  dica, prometti che le mie ferie che non hai ancora autorizzato, non mi verranno stracciate in faccia?-
-Non faccio mai rappresaglie sul lavoro dovresti saperlo.-
-Su questo dissento.-
-Non hai il permesso di dissentire. E se ti riferisci ad Avvoltoio...si. Faccio rappresaglie e finchè non lo vedo con il sangue sgorgargli da ogni buco che ha in quel corpo non mi fermerò.-
-Devo andare..-
-Fermo dove sei. Allora? Sono una castracazzi?-
-......un pò.....-
Ho spalancato gli occhi -Un pò cosa vuol dire? Non sono mica una virago aggressiva e testosteronica!-
-No, sei molto. Molto femminile ma...non è il tuo atteggiamento è quello che esce dalla tua bocca.-
-Come quello che esce dalla mia bocca...- strano. Non ho fatto soffocotti. Non credo esca sangue.
-Tra sorrisini, flap flap e toni sinuosi sei raggelatamente sarcastica e ironica, e a volte metti un pò in soggezione.-
-Stronzate.-
-Posso andare?-
-No. Quindi per te sono una virago travestita da angioletto.-
-Si. qualcosa del genere...dal lato sesso poi ti vedo con un dildo di gomma con la cintura legata ai fianchi che insegui Mattia.-

Andrea, l'altro mio collaboratore. Molto Alfa. Alla macchinetta del caffè.
-Andrea sono una castracazzi?-
-Si, perchè sta domanda?-

Il barista Raggio di sole
-Raggio sono una castracazzi?-
-Non lo so, ma sono pronto a fare la prova. Quando?-

Pupillo in mail
_Pupillo sono una castracazzi?_

Risponde.
_con rispetto parlando a me lo fai venire duro quando fai la castracazzi aggressiva nelle riunioni..._

Va beh...che glielo chiedo a fare.
E' troppo slave, l'ha capito pure il kebabbaro.
Ecco...adesso ogni volta che faccio l'aggressiva nelle riunioni mi verrà in mente che pupillo ha il cazzo in tiro.

Io non ci sto dentro. Rifuggo assolutamente questa minchiata che sarei una castracazzi!

Cioè...Manager mi chiama Principessa mica perchè assomiglio ad un amazzone, ma perchè mi vede come la principessa Sissi del film!
Mica era testosteronica!

Ho chiamato mio fratello Sergio
-Sono una castracazzi?-
-Si.-

Ho chiamato mio fratello Paolo.
-Sono una castracazzi?-
-No.-

Vorrei anche chiederlo a Manager ma sò che è occupatissimo quindi...mi tengo la domanda per giorni migliori.

E ribadisco.
Io non sono una castracazzi.

Sono Tebina.
E non finisce qui!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Già con tutta sta tirata hai fatto precipitare l'ormone a metà dei lettori maschi a livelli che Wall Street nel 27 in confronto sarebbe stata un albero della cuccagna.........


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3283 ha detto:
			
		

> Già con tutta sta tirata hai fatto precipitare l'ormone a metà dei lettori maschi a livelli che Wall Street nel 27 in confronto sarebbe stata un albero della cuccagna.........


Tranne a Catty, ma che te lo dico a fare?


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3283 ha detto:
			
		

> Già con tutta sta tirata hai fatto precipitare l'ormone a metà dei lettori maschi a livelli che Wall Street nel 27 in confronto sarebbe stata un albero della cuccagna.........


se siete dei maniaci che leggete il blog per attizzarvi l'ormone è mica colpa mia.
Andate su youporn!!!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3285 ha detto:
			
		

> se siete dei maniaci che *leggete il blog per attizzarvi l'ormone* è mica colpa mia.
> Andate su youporn!!!


Ma quando mai? ?????
E che c'entra?


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3287 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma quando mai? ?????
> E che c'entra?


L'hai scritto tu che ho fatto precipitare l'ormone con tutta sta tirata!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3289 ha detto:
			
		

> L'hai scritto tu che ho fatto precipitare l'ormone con tutta sta tirata!


Si, ma guarda che normalmente un ometto che si rispetti ha sempre un livello ormonale standard, ed è quello che hai fatto precipitare. Di norma non è mai a zero!

.......ma che 'zzo di uomini frequenti a Te'!


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3290 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, ma guarda che normalmente un ometto che si *rispetti ha sempre un livello ormonale standard, ed è quello che hai fatto precipitare.* Di norma non è mai a zero!
> 
> .......ma che 'zzo di uomini frequenti a Te'!


ma scusa...non è mica una pagina da ormone in genere.
non capisco


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3291 ha detto:
			
		

> ma scusa...non è mica una pagina da ormone in genere.
> non capisco


Sbriiiiiiiiiii Aiuuuuutooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Questa si crede che l'ormone maschile si svegli solo se stuzzicato da qualcosaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:girlcry::dracula::ira::kick::sbatti::calcio:


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3292 ha detto:
			
		

> Sbriiiiiiiiiii Aiuuuuutooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Questa si crede che l'ormone maschile si svegli solo se stuzzicato da qualcosaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :girlcry::dracula::ira::kick::sbatti::calcio:


Vedi... io mi ero proposta di darle una mano, passarle gli appunti... ma vedo che la ragazza non ha proprio le basi ...:blu:


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3294 ha detto:
			
		

> Vedi... io mi ero proposta di darle una mano, passarle gli appunti... ma vedo che la ragazza non ha proprio le basi ...:blu:


NO! NO! NO!
IO LO VOGLIO E BASTA!
Ho le basi giuste!!!


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3295 ha detto:
			
		

> NO! NO! NO!
> IO LO VOGLIO E BASTA!
> Ho le basi giuste!!!


mi sa che hai postato l'inserzione sbagliata... brutta bestia l'astinenza, eh?


----------



## Cattivik (7 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3284 ha detto:
			
		

> Tranne a Catty, ma che te lo dico a fare?



Grazie del complimento...

Cattivik


----------



## Cattivik (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe non sei una castracazzi... semplicemenete chi si rende conto di non essere al tuo livello rivolta la fritatta dicendo che sei una castracazzi...

Cattivik

P.S. Si si lo so ho iniziato a scavare e che c'è di male... mi hanno sempre detto che io sono due braccia rubate all'agricoltura...


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3296 ha detto:
			
		

> mi sa che hai postato l'inserzione sbagliata... brutta bestia l'astinenza, eh?


No. Non è quella del soffocotto. Me l'ha mandata Mattia in mail stamattina chiedendomi se per favore stasera non faccio il velociraptor...


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3298 ha detto:
			
		

> Tebe non sei una castracazzi... semplicemenete chi si rende conto di non essere al tuo livello rivolta la fritatta dicendo che sei una castracazzi...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> P.S. Si si lo so ho iniziato a scavare e che c'è di male... mi hanno sempre detto che io sono due braccia rubate all'agricoltura...


_flap flap_


----------



## Cattivik (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3301 ha detto:
			
		

> _flap flap_


Nessuno ha uno strumento con fondoscala 1000... quello fondoscala 700 non basta più per le misurazioni su Cattivik... 

Cattivik

P.S. Misure di testocazzon... ehmmmm testosterone...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3300 ha detto:
			
		

> No. Non è quella del soffocotto. Me l'ha mandata Mattia in mail stamattina chiedendomi se per favore stasera non faccio il velociraptor...


ah era così che gli apparivi ieri sera? e dopo 10 minuti si era ripreso? Interessante... io proverei a fare lo stesso con magnager e prendere i tempi... così... per statistica. Ma forse devi prendere ferie...:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3304 ha detto:
			
		

> ah era così che gli apparivi ieri sera? e dopo 10 minuti si era ripreso? Interessante... io proverei a fare lo stesso con magnager e prendere i tempi... così... per statistica. Ma forse devi prendere ferie...:rotfl:


I tempi sono presto fatti.
4 ore di Motel, di cui la seconda e la terza a......parlare


----------



## Cattivik (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3305 ha detto:
			
		

> I tempi sono presto fatti.
> 4 ore di Motel, di cui *la seconda e la terza a......parlare*


E poi dicono che c'è crisi... guarda la gente come butta i soldi...  

Cattivik

P.S. Sappi che io riciclo le ore gettate dei motel... 

P.S.  E la quarta???? A giusto rifate la camera....


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3306 ha detto:
			
		

> E poi dicono che c'è crisi... guarda la gente come butta i soldi...
> 
> Cattivik
> 
> ...


eh beh... si saranno fatti la doccia, no? magari anche un bel pisolo...


----------



## Sbriciolata (7 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3305 ha detto:
			
		

> I tempi sono presto fatti.
> 4 ore di Motel, di cui la seconda e la terza a......parlare


sì... ma tu eri in versione flapposa col defibrillatore. Prova a fare il velociraptor... è lì che si vede il vero uomo!


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3308 ha detto:
			
		

> sì... ma tu eri in versione flapposa *col* *defibrillatore*. Prova a fare il velociraptor... è lì che si vede il vero uomo!


Ma quanto carogna sei Sbri?! :rotfl:


----------



## lothar57 (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3308 ha detto:
			
		

> sì... ma tu eri in versione flapposa col defibrillatore. Prova a fare il velociraptor... è lì che si vede il vero uomo!


ahahahah..tu scherzi..ma quello rischia grossa..dovrebbe scoparsi un 60 enne..piano piano..non quella iena ridens pazzoide..ahahahaahha:carneval:


----------



## Nausicaa (7 Giugno 2012)

Ciao Tebuzz.

Il mio amico traditore settoriale, che si gode il tuo blog perchè glielo incollo alle mail e mica si degna di entrarci da solo qua dentro, manco fossimo pericolosi quanto i ricci che girano a casa tua...

Cmq

Ti scrive:

"sei sprecata a scrivere in un forum sulla Internet. tu potresti tranquillamente scrivere i palinsesti per commedie alla Sex and the City, ma in realtà moto di più. un trattato sulla femminilita' moderna, sul significato del sesso, del sesso e amore.
E quanto alla castracazzi non sono assolutamente d'accordo con mattia, se ti tira davvero ti tira in ascensore, sul pianerottolo, dopo 3 ore di meeting estenuanti,persino dopo essere stato linceziato. Se non ti tira sempre e comunque (eccetto all'aeroporto con quelli con i mitra che ti girano intorno), allora vuol dire che il cazzo lo avevi gia' castrato in partenza. E non e' colpa della donna."


(io, Nausicaa, non sono d'accordo)


----------



## Cattivik (7 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa;bt3316 ha detto:
			
		

> CUT... *se ti tira davvero ti tira in ascensore, sul pianerottolo, dopo 3 ore di meeting estenuanti,persino dopo essere stato linceziato*. Se non ti tira sempre e comunque (eccetto all'aeroporto con quelli con i mitra che ti girano intorno), allora vuol dire che il cazzo lo avevi gia' castrato in partenza. E non e' colpa della donna."
> 
> 
> (io, Nausicaa, non sono d'accordo)


Bhe fatto salvo dimensioni accettabili la moglie/compagna/fidanzata del tuo amico non avrà problemi per dove stendere i panni...

Cattivik.


----------



## Salomè (7 Giugno 2012)

Sono in pausa-studio, nella biblioteca universitaria. Sono scoppiata a ridere! :rotfl:


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (7 Giugno 2012)

Salomè;bt3321 ha detto:
			
		

> Sono in pausa-studio, nella biblioteca universitaria. Sono scoppiata a ridere! :rotfl:


SSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssssst!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:ira:















:rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3308 ha detto:
			
		

> sì... ma tu eri in versione flapposa col* defibrillatore*. Prova a fare il velociraptor... è lì che si vede il vero uomo!


Ti ricordi il defibrillatore multi uso???
ahahahahahahahahahahahahahah!!!
Oddioooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

lothar57;bt3315 ha detto:
			
		

> ahahahah..tu scherzi..ma quello rischia grossa..dovrebbe scoparsi un 60 enne..piano piano..*non quella iena ridens pazzoide..*ahahahaahha:carneval:


Stai dicendo a me?_ flap flap_


----------



## Eliade (7 Giugno 2012)

Salomè;bt3321 ha detto:
			
		

> Sono in pausa-studio, nella biblioteca universitaria. Sono scoppiata a ridere! :rotfl:


Io fortuna che sono a casa! :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

cosa ridete!
Mica è bello farsi dare della castra cazzi!

Invornite maledette. Ridere delle disgrazie della dolce tebina...


----------



## Tebe (7 Giugno 2012)

Nausicaa;bt3316 ha detto:
			
		

> Ciao Tebuzz.
> 
> Il mio amico traditore settoriale, che si gode il tuo blog perchè glielo incollo alle mail e mica si degna di entrarci da solo qua dentro, manco fossimo pericolosi quanto i ricci che girano a casa tua...
> 
> ...


Il tuo amico traditore settoriale mi sa molto di Alfa...


----------

